# clinic abroad that allow ID-release sperm?



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm a bit gutted that I've just found out that the clinic I'd decided on does not do ID-release sperm because it's against the law in that country.

I'm going abroad because of the cost.

I need some good suggestions for other clinics abroad (that are cheaper than UK) where they do allow ID-release sperm.  Can any of you recommend any that are actually good?

Not sure I can afford ID-release sperm but I need to have the option and start the ball rolling with the right clinic whilst I work out what I can afford.

Thanks for you help, hoping FF will prove as invaluable on this as it has on so many other things!
Luv n luck to you all
abnex xxxxx


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Serum in Athens will accept ID release sperm from the European Sperm Bank. You will have to clarify that the ID of the donor is not made available to you personally but the child when they turn 18. 

Also I think Dogus in Cyprus will accept sperm from Cryos...not 100% sure on this one. Most clinics in EU unfortunately won't accept ID release sperm.  
Hope this helps
xA


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Pedieos in Cyprus allow ID release sperm from Cryos International, they have an account with the Denmark branch and will order it for you, it even says on the website about non-anon sperm can be used in certain circumstances.


I emailed Dogus and they also allow this, although it took me 3 emails to get through to them that I wanted ID release sperm and not egg which is totally anon.


The down side of this is that Cyprus is a long way to travel for IUI.  I heard that you can do this at Stork clinic in Denmark, may be worth checking out?



Passenger x


----------



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

big   to both of you, thanks so much for helping me out xx

if anyone else has any recommendations, i'd be glad to hear them xxx
luv n luck
abnex


----------



## Lisa139 (Sep 11, 2011)

We went to a clinic in Denmark called Diers.  It's a small clinic staffed by midwives/nurses.  We had a great experience with them.  Great at answering any questions you have and explaining things.  You can choose a donor off of their list or you could arrange your own.  In Denmark you can use either anonymous or open donors.


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm going with www.storkklinik.dk in Denmark and they allow non-anonymous donors for IUI but not for IVF.  Their prices are low compared to what you would pay in the UK.

From what I have read on these boards they are able to offer this as they are midwife rather than doctor led.

I asked a similar question to yours on here and was referred to www.copenhagenfertilitycentre.com  Presently they don't appear to offer ID release, but on their site there is an announcement that a new bill has been adopted in Denmark that is due to come into force in November 2012 which allows both anonymous and non-anonymous egg and sperm donations.  Also, don't be shocked by their prices - they are in danish currency even though they have the £ sign before them!

Helena  

/links


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just a follow up to my last reply.

I spoke to Stork Klinik this afternoon and they confirmed that the law is changing in Denmark and from October/November 2012 they will be able to offer Open Donor IVF.


----------



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks again lovely people!


----------

